
City of Brussels to halt 5G due to health effects - mmoez
http://www.brusselstimes.com/brussels/14753/radiation-concerns-halt-brussels-5g-for-now
======
matt4077
Note that this is Brussels-the-city (Region). Not Brussels as a metonymy for
the EU.

~~~
Ultramanoid
Indeed. I thought at first it was a EU-wide resolution. Maybe the title should
be edited for clarity's sake.

~~~
mmoez
Changed "Brussels" to "City of Brussels".

